# Hi-Rez Designs: Pirates of the Caribbean - 2011 Halloween Home Haunt Display



## hirez00

HI-REZ DESIGNS: PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN - 2011 HALLOWEEN HOME HAUNT DISPLAY VIDEO - LOS ANGELES, CA - OCTOBER 31st, 2011

This is our personal home haunt "Pirates of the Caribbean" show taking over 6 months to design, build, program, and assemble in the atrium of our home. The atrium is a 20' x 21' open space, and everything seen in the video was running inside the atrium. Yes ... this was all running INSIDE our home!

Guests would enter the front door of our home to a "holding area" to view the 7-8 minute pirate show. A barrier was created using 4 full-sized / real wine barrels (donated by our next door neighbor) so approximately 20 guests at a time could stand in a "safe-area" to watch the entire show.

Because of the relatively small space, it was not possible to show EVERYTHING running all at the same time, nor get really WIDE angles with the video camera.

All the footage was shot at AFTER the last "guest" left Halloween night, October 31st, 2011 because it was impossible to shoot video with hundreds of people visiting throughout the evening.

The entire Pirate Show ran approximately 40-45 times flawlessly to 15-20 viewers at a time.

The rear-projection video running on the back wall / glass behind are scenes from "HI-REZ DESIGNS: PIRATE ELEMENTS - VISUAL FX DVD".

Photos will be posted shortly.

Thanks for watching.

---------------------------

This show is NOT a product for sale and is strictly a "home video" made to show our "Pirates of the Caribbean" Halloween 2011 Home Haunt Show.

All POTC audio copyright Walt Disney Studios and was sampled from audio CDs puchased through Disney.

Audio has been edited and re-mixed for personal use only.

©2011 Hi-Rez Designs. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## hirez00

*Photos 1*


----------



## hirez00

*Photos 2*


----------



## hirez00

*Photos 3*


----------



## hirez00

*Photos 4*


----------



## stoic_clown

In-friggin-credible! Heck, if this were in my home I'd never take it down. Fantastic job!


----------



## hirez00

Believe me, it "pained" me to dismantle it the other day.

What took weeks and months to set up was taken apart in a mere 7 hours.


----------



## Rahnefan

Only 6 months??
20x21 atrium??

Wow. This is professional quality stuff. Just the wavy light on the treasure mound is awesome. I'd leave that up somewhere, all year! How'd you do that light, like it is reflecting off of waves?


----------



## Coach

Every time I log into this site the bar is set higher and higher. This is just amazing, can't wait to watch the video tonight.

Thanks for sharing,
Harry


----------



## hirez00

Rahnfan,

The "water-look" on the treasure is provided by an "AMERICAN DJ H2O" unit. I picked up mine for about $100 on an eBay auction. It is LED that runs extremely quite with no heat at all.


----------



## Tokwik

I came across this last night and must have watched the video 6 times since then. Absolutely amazing. 

I had to forward it onto a friend who is just getting into Halloween props to show him what the other end of the spectrum is like. Gotta have goals to shoot for.

Words cannot describe. Job well done!

:cheers


----------



## HomeyDaClown

Everything is just top notch work. No need to go to the trouble of packing it all away..... 
I'll send a truck to pick it all up and take it to my house...haha 

If I show this to my buddy he'll freak out and want to buy it for his big pro haunt. 
But I know how much fun it is to see your own creations come to life and it's fun and amazing to see what has become of some of my kits. I rarely get to see the end results...and never anything of this high standard. 

Walt would be very pleased indeed.


----------



## Headless

I've only seen the photos so far but it looks sensational. I can understand your sadness at having to take it all down. Look forward to watching the video later - my internet is running an all time slow right now.


----------



## Rod Zombie

Very nice indeed. I would hate to have to take it down as well.

May I ask what hardware and software you used to control everything?


----------



## hirez00

Vsa software (brookshire)
3 x SSC-32 cards (lynx motion)
6 x RB4 relay cards (animated prop systems)
3 x DMX dimmer boxes (bulbamerica)

And a whole lotta work.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that was beautifully done. The design and effects are wonderful. I thought that looked like Eelvis at the end, and then I saw Bobzilla included in your credits. I love the variety of motions you had with the dog.


----------



## Terrormaster

I know I shouldn't be posting animated GIFs... But I can't think of any words that would describe it better than this:


----------



## Headless

HAHAHAHA love the cat


----------



## Headless

Well I finally watched the video footage. WOW........


----------



## IMU

Already commented a bunch of times elsewhere ... might as well add it here too ... another AWESOME job!!!!


----------



## Dixie

Always impressive attention to details, and the realism is fascinating. Well done indeed, thats quite a show!


----------



## hirez00

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm floored!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, you don't need me to tell you this, but that's fantastic. The body movement really adds a lot of life.


----------



## hirez00

Thanks for the great comments. 

Already working on adding more to the display and revamping some things that were problematic. This time I'm going to have to start setting up even earlier. I shouldn't have taken it down.


----------



## Joiseygal

I wrote a comment on your Youtube channel about how awesome your display was, but I just wanted to comment on the Hauntforum also. Outstanding job! I've posted before about not being into pirate displays, but I have to say that you made it so entertaining and it was so professional. Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Wow. That's just insane. Where was this? Being in SoCal, I could have gone to see it...


----------



## DeathTouch

Jeezz, that is great work!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Excellent presentation, hirez! I particularly enjoyed the integration of the projected background video with the animatronics, especially with the storm. Very impressive!


----------



## kallen

WOW... had to watch the vid about three times. greatwork!!


----------



## Darkmaster

As usual, GREAT job!!

I'll have to have you come and help with mine. 
I'll be ordering the psycho video shortly.


----------



## hirez00

Thank you for the compliments. Already building for next years haunt ...


----------

